# Trailer decals?!? And Decoy ideas.



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a place that does custom paint work on trailers? And also what type of inside layout should I use for my trailer. I use a 6X14 and run around 8-12 dozen blacks. I was just so unorganized last fall !! im open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

look for a graphics shop if you want to custumize it, they will hook you up with everything you want


----------

